# Speed Warning 1 or 2



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

*i know how to set the speed warning 2, but the default warning 1 is set on 130KM is there any way to change that? i drive in roads where speed limit is 120KM.

Cheers
Q*


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful looking TT more pics please :lol:  IIRC if you hold down the left tab on the dashpod you will reset/turn of the speed warning.


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks ecko i guess i've tried this before, but it's quite annoying to shut the alarm while doing 130KM/HR :wink: i was trying to find a away to set the alarm at 120KM forever :?

glad you like my car, i'll take some pictures soon and upload 

Cheers
Q


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> To remove
> 
> *Speed limit 1* is
> 
> ...


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > To remove
> ...


i'm sorry i'm a bit thick  there are three buttons to fiddle with the Adjuster button, Reset button for trip recorder both on the dashpod & one beneath Windscreen wiper and washer lever "Reset" selector switch for on-board computer which one is which :? , thank you T3RBO i'll check all on my way to the office 

Q


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

To clarify...

Test button is the silver button on dash next to the clock
Reset button is the one located under the windscreen wiper stalk


----------



## qusai (Mar 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> To clarify...
> 
> Test button is the silver button on dash next to the clock
> Reset button is the one located under the windscreen wiper stalk


yep that's cool! you rock


----------

